
Dawn of a New Internet Era - seky
http://blog.icann.org/2013/10/dawn-of-a-new-internet-era/
======
racbart
For anyone like me interested in which new gTLDs were introduced but was
surprised that their names were not included in the blog post:

شبكة (xn--ngbc5azd) — Arabic for "web/network"

онлайн (xn--80asehdb) — Cyrillic for "online"

сайт (xn--80aswg) — Cyrillic for "site"

游戏 (xn--unup4y) — Chinese for "game(s)"

Source:
[http://www.circleid.com/posts/20131023_first_new_gtlds_go_li...](http://www.circleid.com/posts/20131023_first_new_gtlds_go_live_on_the_internet_announces_icann/)

~~~
srhngpr
Thanks for the list. I was trying to find it as well.

Serious question: what would sway one to register and use one of the above
extensions compared to what's already out there? Other than localized content,
I can't imagine typing شبكة would be simple...

Also, شبكة is also relevant in Farsi (Persian).

~~~
dsl
> I can't imagine typing شبكة would be simple...

It is pretty easy if that is your native keyboard.
[http://www.foreignlanguagekeyboard.com/images/kbarabic[1].jp...](http://www.foreignlanguagekeyboard.com/images/kbarabic\[1\].jpg)

------
timthimmaiah
Looks like an application to apply is $185K, takes 4 months to process, and
around a year to get approved. Not including costs for any legal or
infrastructure needed to support your gTLD.

~~~
dsl
Total upfront costs are a little over a million from the applicants I have
talked to.

The entire scheme benefits squatters (who register .shoes, .bacon, and 50
others) over legitimate users (who will get only say, .fedex). Once you Spend
~$800k in base costs (registry software, DNS infrastructure, etc), you just
tack on an extra $200k for each extra name you want.

~~~
timthimmaiah
Pretty much the question is: Who is the richest troll ever?

~~~
frogcoder
ICANN

------
kolev
ICANN is a modern day Mafia. This is an extortion scheme to milk more money
from corporations. Domains are becoming less and less irrelevant anyway - or
at least gTLDs are. I cannot believe that we still tolerate the existence of
this corrupt organization! The whole Redemption scheme is just unbelievable!
Years pass and nobody does anything to get rid of this domainers-funded mafia!

------
lowglow
[serious] Can we replace the icann?

~~~
nilved
Good question. gTLDs are an indication of them serving corporations over
individuals and that means they're not to be used anyone.

~~~
colinbartlett
Serious question: What is the detriment to the individual here?

~~~
nilved
The detriment is the lack of opportunity. gTLDs will become standard for the
people who can pay for them and ordinary folks will be stuck on subdomains of
conventional TLDs. Above all, it's an example of ICANN prioritizing money over
a free web and the wealthy over the poor. No company that does that should
have any control over the Internet.

------
lwf
> "When somebody sends you a message saying 'I'd like a new top-level domain
> name,' that gets handed to me, and I explain to them why that's a bad idea.
> Then they pretty much go away and we go on as before."

[http://jonpos.tel/](http://jonpos.tel/)

~~~
duskwuff
How ironic - this message is served on .tel, possibly one of the most useless
TLDs implemented.

(Telnic, the registrar for .tel domains, does not permit registrants to change
the nameservers, or even DNS. All .tel domains point to a single web server
run by Telnic which can only display web pages with contact information.)

------
jdmitch
_It’s no accident that the first tranche of gTLDs to be delegated are all non-
Latin strings_

It's a shame it took so long, but hopefully this will stem the tide of young
people who have been pushed towards using their language in transliterated
form rather than the original script (I am thinking of Arabic _dardasha_
writing specifically, but I imagine there are other examples)

~~~
icebraining
There were already TLDs in non-Latin strings. including Arabic. For example,
Saudi Arabia has had .السعودية since 2010.

------
dreen
Serious question here, what are the technical limitations in ditching gTLDs
and allowing domain names to be any string?

~~~
kodablah
Someone has to have root servers that serve the children of the TLD...where
would those be looked up? The closest you could do is assume a TLD (i.e. .com)
if it's not typed, but then you harm the non-.com names. It needs to be a tree
where roots are controlled.

~~~
ryan-c
We have this already. All TLDs are under the root domain, ".".

------
headcanon
Here's hoping for .js sometime soon

~~~
colinbartlett
I just want .app. There's a zillion web apps, mobile apps, or desktop apps
that could use this. And it's very memorable.

~~~
creeble
Not as memorable as .com.

